# utilité apple watch



## mathias12345 (27 Avril 2017)

bonjour, j'ai acheté pour le 1ère fois un iphone il y a 2 semaines et le lendemain j'ai aussi commandé des airpods qui arriveront dans 1 mois, on m'a parlé ici de l'apple watch pour par exemple changer de musique quand j'ai les airpods pour pas avoir à sortir l'iphone, du coup ça me fait réfléchir et je me demandais quelle utilité ça pouvait avoir, je connais juste de nom mais j'en ai jamais vu et je sais pas non plus ce qu'on peut faire avec, ça vous est vraiment très utile chaque jour ? si je vois que ça peut être bien je pourrais voir pour m'en prendre une mais si ça me sert juste à changer de musique quand j'ai les airpods autant prendre un brassard comme ceux qui courent et j'ai déjà l'iphone de sorti


----------



## Gwen (27 Avril 2017)

Perso, j'ai une Apple Watch et je ne change pas les musiques avec elle, c'est bien plus simple de garder son iPhone a la main et changer de musique avec au besoin. L'écran de la Watch est trop petit et il faut être bien immobile pour changer de musique.

Ensuite, son utilité au quotidien, c'est toi qui vois. Moi, je n'en suis pas le fan absolu.


----------



## mathias12345 (27 Avril 2017)

tu t'en sers pour quoi ? parce que pour noter mes rdv et ce genre de chose l'iphone me suffit


----------



## peyret (27 Avril 2017)

Je suppose qu'elle donne aussi l'heure en option ?


----------



## Jura39 (27 Avril 2017)

peyret a dit:


> Je suppose qu'elle donne aussi l'heure en option ?



Non non sans options


----------



## Gwen (27 Avril 2017)

mathias12345 a dit:


> tu t'en sers pour quoi ? parce que pour noter mes rdv et ce genre de chose l'iphone me suffit


Ça me donne l'heure (Mickey me parle quand je le tapote et ça, c'est génial).
Ça me permet aussi de téléphoner comme le Capitaine Flam quand j'ai les doigts trop sales pour répondre à mon iPhone ou quand ce dernier est en charge a l'étage.
Ça m'alerte quand je reçois un courriel ou un Message.
je peux voir la marée du jour (avec une application supplémentaire)
Je sais si je marche assez ou non et je fais des pauses pour respirer.

Sinon, ça ne me sert à rien, mais c'est déjà pas mal, je trouve, pour un gadget 
Surtout que j'ai payé la mienne 199€, ce qui est un prix que je trouve correct pour une montre qui va vite devenir obsolète (du moins, plus rapidement que mes Swatch à 70€).


----------



## mathias12345 (28 Avril 2017)

199€ ? ça en coute pas 400 normalement ? dans tout ça ya rien qui me servirait au moins maintenant je sais que je la prendrai pas comme ça, il me reste plus qu'à attendre les airpods dans 1 mois et je prendrai rien d'autre pendant un moment


----------



## Gwen (28 Avril 2017)

Si si, c'est 400 € normalement, mais la, j'ai profité des soldes d'Après-Noël chez carrefour. La montre avec son bracelet jaune leur restait apparemment sur les bras. Mais bon, d'une part j'aime bien le jaune et d'autre part, un bracelet, ça se change. 

C'est sur que je n'y aurais pas mis 400 €.

Par contre, les AirPods, j'en suis super content. Donc, bon choix.


----------



## mathias12345 (29 Avril 2017)

malheureusement il faut que j'attende fin mai ou début juin pour avoir les airpods je galère des fois avec le fil les écouteurs glissent il me tarde de les avoir je serais tranquille


----------



## Skymywife (11 Mai 2017)

Moi j'ai une Apple Watch 1 un iPhone 7 plus et des EarPods 
C'est de super écouteurs. 

Au milieu d'une conversation téléphonique tu mets un EarPods dans l'oreille et ca switch immédiatement c'est parfait. 

Si tu écoutes de la musique et que tu retires tes EarPods la lecture se stoppe immédiatement c'est magique. 

Pour la montre c'est un excellent moyen de parcourir tes messages sans sortir le téléphone généralement tes collègues sont ravis d'avoir ton attention de cette manière. 

Plus le suivi sommeil l'activité les pulsations cardiaques tu peux aussi voir ton agenda et faire plein de choses avec Siri. Je dis 23.60 plus 34 et la montre affiche le résultat p. ex. J'ai aussi tester le guidage sur plan avec des petits coups au poignet 1 coup à droite 2 coups à gauche. Sans devoir regarder la carte en roulant c'est impressionnant [emoji6]


----------

